# El Agustino (por mí)



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Después de mucho tiempo vuelvo a tomar algunas fotos del distrito en el que vivo. No había tiempo para nada y bueno, ayer, aprovechando mi hora libre, fui al parque principal, en La Corporación, para ver el desfile y pasacalle (era un nombre muuuy largo; no lo recuerdo) de ayer. Hoy, viernes, fue el desfile principal al que no pude asistir.
En fin,,, llegué cuando la banda del colegio José carlos Mariátegui estaba terminando de tocar el himno nacional, y luego llegaron las palabras de las autoridades. 



















El estrado daba al lado norte de la plaza, la calle Hoyle Palacios, y miraba hacia el cerro; siempre es así. Pero la gente quería ver el defile ya!! y todos malcriados comenzaban a pifear para que las tales autoridades se callasen de una vez. Pero al final siempre aplaudían... quién los entiende. 
Más precavido que nunca, con mi camarita, me acerqué lo más que pude al estrado, estuve junto a su extremo izquuierdo; detrás de mí estaban las telas que en algo me tapaban,,,, oigan es que ahora sufro delirios de persecución, y no es para menos.

El "estado mayor" de mi ex colegio, Gloriosos Húsares de Junín, fue el que pidió permiso para abrir el desfile. (Qué épocas aquellas.... si yo también marché allá por el 2000 y el 2001: que los guantes, que la cristina, que el cordón, que los zapatos negros de charol,,,,)





































El brigadier general estaba demasiado nervioso!!! Incluso tartamudeó (en "mis tiempos" eso era imposible siquiera de ser imaginado)

*Ni enterado estaba de que en El Agustino hay dos centros de educación especial: PRITE (supongo que son siglas) "Ayúdame" e "Hipólito Unanue", este último en el hospital homónimo más conocido como Bravo Chico vaya uno a saber por qué.



















Luego apareció la delegación del colegio inicial Nº 17, más conocido como "Mandilitos verdes", ese que ya les he mostrado en varias fotos (está en la urbanización; es el único nacional, pues abundan los particulares). Escuché que fue fundado en 1965, en el mismo año de la creación del distrito.























































Es lo de siempre, ¿no? Pero los niñitos con los trajes típicos de cada región siempre resultan encantadores. 

Y ya se acercaba la hora de regresar al colegio nuevamente, no me podía quedar más tiempo, y faltaba demasiado para que aparezca mi ex colegio los demás de secundaria, así que con algo de pena tuve que retirarme.

*Luce algo triste, ¿verdad? Bueno, igual es lo que a diario veo, esa es la vista mirando al lado sur de la plaza. El asta con la bandera; El bosquecillo de pobres molles algo enanos y las cuevas al fondo. Ah, también se ve un poquito del chorro de la pileta. Dentro la plaza fue la ceremonia central, como siempre es. En fin...










Esta imagen me gustó: los árboles y el cerro tan persistente, que quiere aparecer en cada foto.










Ah, en la cámara había fotos familiares y bueno, aquí les muestro tres: es mi sobrina (mi ahijada, por cierto), quien había participado en un pasacalle hace algunos días, por las calles de La Corporación. Encantadora la niña, pero fíjense es en serio lo que digo: ¡¡¡en casi cada foto el cerro tiene que aparecer!!!!







































Y bueno, hoy viernes, en el trayecto hacia el paradero, no pude evitar tomarle fotos a la calle (Mariano Baldarrago) y, al fondo, el cerro todo iluminado.










(tengo algunas más, pero las mostraré después; ya debo irme. Ah, solo por si acaso, algunas fotos han sido recortadas pero si aun así algunos de ustedes mantienen sus reservas, pues tampoco me pidan milagros. En fin, espero que les guste, y poder seguir alimentando mi thread durante más tiempo que el anterior)


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gusto mucho el temita  limeñito que gusto volver a ver tus temitas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Claro que ya lo revise  esta muy lindo y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

interesante...
la verdad (por el titulo) esperaba ver calles del distrito en si y no del desfile, lo cual no significa que no me haya agradado verlo, siempre uno se traslada a su epoca escolar (bueno a mi me pasa). Ojala continues con mas fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesante.. bonitas fotos :colgate:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy coloridos los desfiles limeñito.
estas son las cosas q uno extraña de su pais.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Julio ... Mes Patrio, y El Agustino no podìa ser la excepciòn, bonitas imàgenes del desfile escolar ... vaya ambiente festivo y marcial. Creo que a todos nos ha tocado, por lo menos una vez, marchar por nuestros colegios ... lo bueno era los puntos a favor que daban los profes y las clases recortadas con el pretexto de preparar bien a los batallones.

Y verdad, te me has adelantado, yo el 12 pasado he tomado fotos de uno de los desfiles que se realizan por mi distrito .... despues pondrè fotos. Salu2


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Nunca he ido por alli al menos ia se como es


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Los desfiles, corsos y pasacalles de niños son lo mejor!! Bien chistosos verlos en sus disfraces :lol: de San Martín, de españoles, de Virrey, de santos, de soldaditos, de ñustas, de indígenas :lol: 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una pregunta y disculpen si hago un off  pero quisiera saber como esta el Centro de Lima adornado por fiestas patrias


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Una pregunta y disculpen si hago un off  pero quisiera saber como esta el Centro de Lima adornado por fiestas patrias


Ayer pase por el centro y no lo vi adornado. Uno que otra luminaria con algo alucivo.

Por otro lado Limeñito buenas fotos las tuyas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

yo tamb esperaba ver el distrito no un desfile XD pero = buenas fotos limeñito


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bueno siempre un rato de distracción no hace daño no? interesantes tus tomas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

libidito said:


> Ayer pase por el centro y no lo vi adornado. Uno que otra luminaria con algo alucivo.
> 
> Por otro lado Limeñito buenas fotos las tuyas.


Deberian colocar banderas o escarapelas  ya estamos en fiestas patrias, aqui han puesto la bandera peruana en todos los arcos! y hablando de desfiles seria bonito hacer un temita en el jiron sobre como se celebran las fiestas patrias en todas las ciudades o almenos en las que estamos para ver como se celebra nuestra fiesta nacional


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bastante colorido...*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos; este fin de semana no he salido de mi casa. Y me ha parecido una eternidad. Ya irán viendo más imágenes; no desesperen. Es que después de tiempo tomaba fotos y quise mostrarlas; justo ahora vengo de la municipalidad y he subido hasta la azotea; interesante la perspectiva desde allí.

Y tienen razón: hay mucho colorido, que le llaman.

Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias Limeñito!  un besito, espero ver las demas fotitos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante thread, que bueno que en todos los distritos hayan desfiles escolares ... es muy especial participar en un desfile


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Interesante thread, que bueno que en todos los distritos hayan desfiles escolares ... es muy especial participar en un desfile


El Ministerio de Educación anda más bien impulsando la realización de pasacalles y no de desfiles, pues se le quiere dar un toque más cívico qué marcial a las Fiestas Patrias ! A mi me parece rebien!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

A mí también. Aunque los desfiles nunca dejan de llamar la atención.
Justo el viernes va a haber un nuevo "desfile-pasacalle", como el de las fotos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Colorido.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero que hayan mas fotitos limeñito


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(esteeeee, yo también...)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

limeñito que bonitas fotos del desfile escolar, sabrás que han cancelado prácticamente todos los desfiles escolares en todos los distritos, el por qué no lo sé, no tengo idea, pero si que están muy molestos los chibolos , sus padres y profesores porque les han avisado con menos de 24 horas de anticipación, se han preparado taaaanto para nada.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola, ¿cómo que los han cancelado? Bueno, acá en El Agustino se desarrolló con normalidad el viernes pasado. Lsa fotos son de un desfile y pasacalle previo, el día jueves, y mañana viernes hay otro organizado por la comisaría (pero será mês pequeño y como ahora se estila, una mezcla de marcha y pasacalle).
Bueno, recién mañana cuando me de un respiro de dos semanas (aunque la universidad sigue: no habrá vacaciones) podré salir a hacer algunas tomas.


Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Me da!!!!!!!!*

Esto es un verdadero escándalo!!!!!
Navegando en los traicioneros mares de la web he encontrado este videíto: el Himno de El Agustino (!!!), cantado por los niños del coro...de El Agustino. El que hizo el video ha "tomado prestadas" algunas de mis fotos y las ha insertado (oh, es un halago para mí; pero pudo ser un poquito más selectivo, digo. Por ahí hay una foto que no parece del Perú)

http://www.videos.es/reproductor/himnoagustino-(oHosxT-vL5s









Y bueno, aquí he encontrado otro video que me ha emocionado; (Colectivo AgustiArte: I Festival Internacional de Teatro El Agustino-FITEA2008-"José María Arguedas"). Fondo musical: "Sarita Colonia" e imágenes de hace vaaaarias décadas; incluso hay una, en el segundo 38, que me llama especialmente la atención pues muestra a nuestro parque principal y a La Corporación en sus comienzos, hace alrededor de cuatro décadas.
Véanlo.


(sí, ya sé que la estoy haciendo larga, pero por miestras los tengo que entretener con algo, ¿no?)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Buen thread Limenito!! Sigue posteando fotos de tu distrito.
Ojala puedas tomarle fotos al complejo de departamentos que construye Grana y Montero.
Saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Recomendación: Si no deseas tener tantos "honores", mejor firma tus fotos. Pudes hacerlo hasta con Paint!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Hola de nuevo*

Hoy he estado tomando algunas fotos; el día ha estado muy gris. Se nota.



















Un forzado acercamiento a los departamentos de La Pólvora (recién hace tres semanas me dí cuenta que los puedo ver desde mi casa; qué poco curioso). En esa gran esfera está escrito el símbolo de Graña y Montero.



















Parece que el cielo pesa y se nos va a venir encima.










Todo se ha llenado de banderas.










Acercamiento a las casitas d al frente (bastante al frente....). Desde hace algunos veces veo que sus colores están más vivos y limpios. Bien por aquellas personas.










La ventanera panorámica de izquierda a derecha.





































Quise unirlo todo para que vean tal y como yo, y me salió bien si no fuera por esas líneas negras. Ahí les va.









(bueno, la cuarta foto me ha salido muy alargada y no encuentro forma de arreglarla)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Se me hace muy difícil...*

... tomar fotos de noche; salen borrosas, la mano me tiembla. Bueno, estas fotos son del mismo día en el que creé el thread. Noten la silueta del cerro en la noche y esas lucecitas que indican cuánto ha sido urbanizado



















Estas dos fotitos son de hoy, la plaza de noche. Nunca como hoy me ha pesado tanto sacar mi cámara y tomar más imágenes; paciencia, chiquillos, paciencia.



















Saludos a todos y felices fiestas patrias.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y bueno, estas dos que las cabo de tomar hace unas horas, por ser 28 de julio la bandera se ha quedado todo el día.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jajaja ... ahora resulta que te han pirateado ... jejeje px buehhh ... y ahora le pones firma a tus fotos ... no sep yo no harìa eso ... (por el momento) ya que mis fotos son poco profesionales y borrosas ... quizà cuando tenga una cam de respetable resoluciòn ... jajaja ... yo en tu lugar me sentirìa halagado y claro ... tanbien algo contrariado. 

Y verdad, La Pòlvora, esta cerca del Presbìtero Maestro y El Angel nop??? 

Salu2 LAST


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesantes éstas últimas, el clima es más frío por esa parte de Lima?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Andresito, eso lo hago por hacer, o sea, no es en serio; es una "joda" como dicen por allí. Y claro, La Pólvora limita con esos cementerios.
J3R3MY, El Agustino queda a la entrada del cono este, es decir, limita con el Cercado y al norte tenemos a SJL. Qué te puedo decir: aquí el clima encaja a la perfección con la tradicional descripción del clima limeño. 
Saludos.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesantes fotos sobre todo las nocturnas. Te recomiendo apoyar la cámara sobre algo para que no salga movida, esto servirá. Saludos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias por las fotitos limeñito  mucha humedad es la impresion que da


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Bueno, no a todos nos puede gustar el Agustino.
(disculpad mi "mala onda")


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sucede que es invierno; además, Lima ya de por sí es una ciudad muy húmeda. Eso sí, este invierno ha sido para mí el más caluroso desde que tengo uso de razón, o sea, ha estado simplememente insoportable. Al menos ayer, como ves en la foto, no hubo Sol, y felizmente hoy tampoco ha habido; así es más fresco y uno se siente mejor.
Y no, San Lázaro, no tienes que disculparte por eso, pues eres libre de pensar y actuar como mejor te parezca siempre y cuando no ofendas; además, yo muestro mis fotos no para que les guste, o para que te guste (bueno, tampoco para que no les guste, o sea...), sino para que al menos conozcan algo que de otro modo, quizás, les sería algo difícil conocer. Saludos a la distancia.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Eres cortés y caballeroso limeñito.

En tu honor ahora me gusta El Agustino


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay algo que es verdad, tanto ver a este distrito una se llega a encariñar  gracias Limeñito


----------

